# Newbie and First Smoke



## KbarAirborne (Jan 15, 2020)

Whats going on! A smoke buddy turned me on to this forum and i finally joined after reading some awesome threads. 

We took our first official shot at smoking a pork butt the other night and def learned a few things! Cant wait to get back in the ring and fire it back up! 

Happy Smoking!


----------



## JJS (Jan 15, 2020)

Welcome from northern lower Michigan.

what was wrong with your pork butt?


----------



## KbarAirborne (Jan 15, 2020)

Temp dropped over the last few hours and i had to refuel the charcoal to bring the smoker back up to temp. I was worried that the temp of the butt dropped to much in that time frame.


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 15, 2020)

welcome from pa, lot's of great info and people here. l


----------



## JCAP (Jan 15, 2020)

Welcome! Aside from the temp dropping, how did it turn out? Did you have a temp probe in the pork?


----------



## sandyut (Jan 15, 2020)

What are you cooking on?  WSM?

this is the place for smokin and working on your smokin.


----------

